# Entitled to when having a baby



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

As above, Im not in to all this benefits etc but as we both pay tax etc etc, If im aloud to claim for anything then i will, details about us

Me: 45hr week earn £20,800 per year

Partner: 37.5hr week earn £24,000 per year

Obviously my partner has given up work and is getting standard maternity pay. What are we aloud to claim? :thumb:

Just to add once again we decided to have a baby and not doing it for the benefits but when we both pay tax and get no help from the government i will take what i can


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe this could help you out...

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parents/Moneyandworkentitlements/index.htm

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's the DirectGov link, to Statutory Maternity Allowance, probably a good place to start. Sure there will be a few on here who will be abale to help.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018741


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Cheers guys, Im not the brightest but both the above sites make it very hard to find out what you are aloud to claim


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Child benefit is given to all I believe, other than that Child Tax Credits

Edit: Link to Tax Credits Calculator

http://taxcredits.hmrc.gov.uk/Qualify/DIQHousehold.aspx


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

You should be fine getting CTC as on just your wage you will be below the threshold.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

You'll get child benefit but not much else I'm afraid, I'm in the same situation but other way round as far as earnings, and we don't get anything else, 

if you are thinking about childcare down the line, look into getting childcare vouchers through your employer, every working parent is entitled to claim approximately 250 pounds per month towards childcare that comes directly off your wage at the top line, our childcare bill per month is 250 ish but in real pocket cost is more like 170 due to the tax relief, your employer should be able to set this up if not already in place.

Andy


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

you'll get about.......

£135 maternity pay pw for 9 months
£10 Child tax credit
£80 Child benefit every 4 weeks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have a few more kids and kick back on about £30k a year lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

We filled in a form and they will tell us what we will get. 
don't expect alot if you a normal hard working citizen like most.
I'm the same as you, we have a mortgage and pay all out bills without help (my wages)
But tbh you spend years paying tax why shouldn't you get a little help from our great government.
Oh and if you do one of those calculators dont believe everything they say, ours said £539 a week, were yet to be disapointed!


----------

